
Character Based CNNs for text classification in PyTorch and trained model+ viz - ahmedbesbes
https://github.com/ahmedbesbes/character-based-cnn
======
ahmedbesbes
PyTorch implementation Tensorboard metric plots Trained models Documentation
Annex video tutorial

